# ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...



## ernie1973 (10. Februar 2011)

Also - noch bevor die "Aalsaison" losgeht, möchte ich einige Gedanken hier einfach mal loswerden.

Hier in NRW ist dem Aalschutz durch die Angler bereits Rechnung getragen worden, dadurch, dass der Aal ein Fanglimit am Rhein (= 3 Stck / Angeltag) bekommen hat - mit einem neuen Mindestmaß (=50 cm) ausgestattet wurde - und eine (offenbar zur Abwanderung???!!!) gedachte Schonzeit am Rhein bekam...!(an der die Stromunternehmen aber weiter die Turbinen "häckseln" lassen, der Kormoran weiterfrißt und die Berufsfischer meines Wissens nach weiter fischen!!!).

Deswegen möchte ich vorab schonmal diejenigen Kollegen bitten, die *freiwillig* keine Aale mehr fangen & entnehmen *wollen*, oder regional bedingt, keine mehr entnehmen *DÜRFEN*, sich etwas zurückzuhalten, wenn hier drin künftig mal Aalfänge gepostet werden.

Ja, ich werde weiter auf Aal angeln, solange ich es noch darf - ich werde sie räuchern und mir schmecken lassen!!!

...und ich möchte auch mal einen Fang posten können, *ohne* gleich darauf hingewiesen zu werden, dass der europ. Aal ein Problem hat - ich weiß das - und angle trotzdem weiterhin auf Aal!

Meiner laienhaften privaten Meinung nach, resultieren die *HAUPT*probleme des europ. Aals aus folgenden Begebenheiten:

- kommerzieller Glasaalfang zum Export in den Flußmündungen & zu wenig Interesse, gefangene Glasaale in GEEIGNETEN (Fließ-) Gewässern einzusetzen.
- Klimawandel -->Golfstrom
- Erwerbs- und Nebenerwerbsfischerei (die aber wenigstens teilweise als Selbstzweck Glasaalbesatz durchführen!)
- dem Kormoran 
- Stromgewinnung & Verbauung von Flüssen

...und natürlich auch zu einem gewissen Teil der Angelfischerei, wobei ich wirklich denke, dass die Angler eine vernachlässigbare Größe in Relation zu den o.g. weiteren Problemem des Aals sind - zudem Angler die Bestände durch Besatz NOCH stützen!!!

*ABER:*

Nach meiner privaten Ansicht wäre es völlig falsch, der Anglerschaft das Aalangeln ganz zu verbieten, weil ich denke & befürchte, dass *kein* Verein in Zukunft mehr Geld für Aalbesatz ausgibt, *wenn* das Aalangeln bzw. Entnehmen von Aalen *total* verboten wird!

-->das wäre völlig fatal für den Aal!!!...denn dann würden bald *alle* mittlerweile schei**teuren Glasaale auf den Tellern von frz., span., und asiatischen "Gourmets" landen, oder in "Aalmastbetriebe" nach Asien exportiert, wo man den europ. Aal sehr schätzt, weil die dortige Population bereits kommerziell totgefischt wurde.

*Nun ja, ich verstehe jeden, der sich selbst freiwillig beschränkt, weil er dem Aal helfen will, aber ich bin es leid, jedesmal doof "angemacht" zu werden, wenn ich mich als Aalangler "oute", der gerne auch mal einen für die Räuchertonne entnimmt!*

Ich angle weiter auf Aal & bin eher dafür, dass den Glasaalfischern eine höhere Zwangsquote aufgedrückt wird, nach der sie Glasaale für BESATZMAßNAHMEN zu realistischen Preisen bereitstellen *MÜSSEN* und nicht alles nur verramschen, was sie fangen!!!

Zudem fordere ich mehr Aalbesatz in geeigneten Gewässern und bin gerne bereit, dafür auch irgendwo mehr Geld abzudrücken, *WENN* das Geld dann auch dem europ. Aal zugute kommt!!!

Auch könnten auch die Stromriesen mal für den Aalbesatz zahlen, denn sie töten Millionen von Aalen jedes Jahr!!!

...das waren mal meine persönlichen "Aalgedanken" 2011 und ich bin gespannt, wie ihr darüber denkt!!!

Petri!

Ernie

Nachtrag: (nach einem freundlichen Hinweis!!!Danke dafür!Kam in der Tat falsch rüber!)

Wenn das alles zu egoistisch rüberkam hier noch etwas zur Klarstellung:

"
Ich leiste gerne meinen Beitrag zum Aalschutz, aber jeder sollte einen Beitrag leisten MÜSSEN, der auch in Relation zur jeweiligen Beeinträchtigung des Aals steht!!!

Ich sehe es nur nicht ein, dass die Angler sich als erste und einzige beschränken und die großen "Problemverursacher" einfach fröhlich weitermachen!

Das ist lächerlich und steht in keiner Relation!

Ich denke, durch das "Limit" auf 3 Aale, das höhere Mindestmaß und die "Schonzeit" am Rhein und durch Besatzmaßnahmen leisten wir Angler schon einen adäquaten Beitrag zum Aalschutz, den ich auf Seiten der kommerziellen Glasaalfänger & der Stromerzeuger nicht erblicken kann!

Ich möchte dem Aal auch helfen, aber eben wirklich effektiv und nicht durch vorauseilenden Gehorsam, weil es "politisch korrekt" und "schick" wäre, sich selbst zu beschränken, ohne dass die wirklichen Problemverursacher mal etwas tun (-->MÜSSEN!!!) !!!"

...nur weil die Angler nicht genug Schmiergelder zahlen & keine Lobby in Brüssel haben, soll & wird es sie wieder mal als Erste treffen - das finde ich mies!!!

...und dieses Gutmenschentum, wenn man nach dem Post eines gefangenen Aals "runtergemacht" wird, stört mich auch - und es tut mir leid, wenn mancherorts Kollegen keinen Aal mehr entnehmen dürfen, aber wenn diese mich dann niedermachen, dann spricht aus denen wohl eher der Neid, weil ich in NRW *noch* Aale fangen darf, als das echte Interesse am Aalschutz!

E.


----------



## antonio (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

#6
entweder so oder wenn man wirklich etwas tun könnte, dann komplettes fangverbot für alle und dafür sorge tragen, daß der aal ungehindert auf- und absteigen kann bis sich eventuell die bestände erholt haben.

antonio


----------



## Brikz83 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Eigentlich ist garde beim Aal die Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes völlig daneben. Wenn nur Aale ab 50 cm entnommen werden erwischt es zu 99% nur die Weibchen. Denn (und das sollten eigentlich auch diejenigen Wissen die solche Mindestmaße aufstellen) die Männchen werden nun mal selten größer als 40-45 cm. Somit pulen wir uns mit solchen mindestmaßen immer schon isoliert eine Geschlechtergattung aus den Gewässern.... unnachhaltiger geht`s fast garnicht. #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Ich selber bin eh kein Aaalangler (weil die so schlecht auf Kunstköder beissen ;-)).

Kann aber ernies Gedanken sehr gut nachhvollziehen..


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Hi! Jetzt hast Du uns mit vielen Ausrufezeichen erklärt, warum Du trotz besseren Wissens, eine aussterbende Art weiterhin beangelst - ich bewundere dich dafür wirklich maßlos......#d.
Petri


----------



## Erik_D (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! Jetzt hast Du uns mit vielen Ausrufezeichen erklärt, warum Du trotz besseren Wissens, eine aussterbende Art weiterhin beangelst - ich bewundere dich dafür wirklich maßlos......#d.
> Petri




|good:

Wobei ich ja nix dagegen sagen würde, wenn jemand ab und an einen Aal entnimmt. Aber was hier teilweise für 'Schlachtfeste' präsentiert werden, ist echt nicht schön.

Und du sagst, dass du dich am Schutz des Aales beteiligen würdest, aber es dann doch nicht machst weil es 'die anderen' ja auch nicht tun....klingt für mich nach Kindergarten-Mentalität. Immer erst vor der eigenen Haustüre kehren.


----------



## Der-Graf (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Ich bin persönlich zwar kein Aalangler (auch wenn ich's zugegebenermaßen mal irgendwann versuchen möchte), aber deinen Standpunkt kann ich gut nachvollziehen._Die Entnahme einzelner Fische beim privaten Ansitz ist quasi der negative Tropfen auf den heißen Stein, der sich auf die Situation des Aals insgesamt nicht nachhaltig auswirkt._ Wenn man den Aal also tatsächlich und nicht nur politisch erwähnenswert retten will, muss man den Schwarzen Peter mit einer anderen Adresse versehen.


Ps: Dein Text ließe sich mit ein paar weniger Satzzeichen evtl. besser lesen...


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! Jetzt hast Du uns mit vielen Ausrufezeichen erklärt, warum Du trotz besseren Wissens, eine aussterbende Art weiterhin beangelst - ich bewundere dich dafür wirklich maßlos......#d.
> Petri


 
Bitte mach´ Dich mal schlau und stell Dich hinter eine Stromturbine & sieh´ Dir die Mengen an "Aalgulasch" an, die da stündlich rauskommen - ich hatte das zweifelhafte Vergnügen und bin u.a. deswegen und wegen der Riesensauerei der kommerziellen Glasaalfischerei *NICHT* bereit, mich noch weiter selbst zu beschränken, als ich es schon mache!

Deine Meinung spiegelt das Gutmenschentum wieder, dass ich meine - ich selbst zahle für Aalbesatz auch an meinen Vereinsgewässern und möchte dem Aal *wirklich helfen* und keine Augenwischerei durch Selbstbeschränkung betreiben, um besser schlafen zu können und dabei das WAHRE PROBLEM des Aals ignorieren!

Wie gesagt - beschränk´ Dich, wenn Du magst - finde ich gut - meine Ansicht mitsamt Argumenten kennst Du jetzt ja!

...und sie muss Dir nicht gefallen!!!

Ernie

PS:

Bevor Du auf mir rumtrampelst, wegen meiner legalen Aal-Entnahmepraxis, schreib doch mal ein paar großen Stromversorgern - damit wäre dem Aal sicherlich eher gedient und dann hättest Du evtl. vielen vielen Aalen geholfen!

...nur so eine Idee, um Deine Energien sinnvoller einzusetzen!

;O)


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*



Erik_D schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> Wobei ich ja nix dagegen sagen würde, wenn jemand ab und an einen Aal entnimmt. Aber was hier teilweise für 'Schlachtfeste' präsentiert werden, ist echt nicht schön.
> 
> Und du sagst, dass du dich am Schutz des Aales beteiligen würdest, aber es dann doch nicht machst weil es 'die anderen' ja auch nicht tun....klingt für mich nach Kindergarten-Mentalität. Immer erst vor der eigenen Haustüre kehren.


 
...ich kehre aber nicht vor meiner Haustür, wenn alle 2 Minuten ein Streufahrzeug kommt und mir dort immer wieder neuen Dreck hinwirft - in diesem Fall weise ich auf die Mißstände hin - stelle meinen Besen in die Ecke und trinke einen Kaffee!

...um bei Deiner bildlichen Darstellung zu bleiben!

Würdest Du da immer weiterkehren???

;O)

...mal sehen, was die Macht des Wortes da tun kann - eine sinnige Diskussion hilft dem Aal u.U.mehr, als wenn ich keinen mehr entnehme!

Machen wir es doch mal zum Thema!!!

Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Die Diskussion hatten wir schonmal, aber vielleicht gibts ja neue Erkenntnisse.

Ernie hat natürlich zu 100% Recht.

Der Aal wird vermutlich austerben, wenn die Glasaalfischerei nicht aufhört und die tödlichen Barrieren der Kraftwerke so besethen bleiben. Da beißt keine Maus den Faden ab.

Und das ist vollkommen unabhängig davon, ob wir Angler weiter Aale fangen oder nicht.

Ein Aalfangverbot macht und Angler aber still, wir zeigen nicht mehr auf die wahren Verbrecher, kümmern uns nicht mehr drum.

Wie in so vielen Fällen wo Angler ausgesperrt werden, während andere munter weiter ausbeuten.


----------



## Brikz83 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Mal so ne ganz doofe Frage....Aale werden doch auch in geschlossenen Gewässern bestzt oder nicht? Von daher ist ein austerben doch gar nicht möglich (also außer wir beziehen das auf Fische die nicht besetzt wurden) oder hab ich jetzt irgendwo nen Knick im gedankengang?


----------



## antonio (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Mal so ne ganz doofe Frage....Aale werden doch auch in geschlossenen Gewässern bestzt oder nicht? Von daher ist ein austerben doch gar nicht möglich (also außer wir beziehen das auf Fische die nicht besetzt wurden) oder hab ich jetzt irgendwo nen Knick im gedankengang?



jo du hast nen knick.
wo kommen denn die besatzaale her?
der aal ist bedroht, aber nicht durch die angler.

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Mal so ne ganz doofe Frage....Aale werden doch auch in geschlossenen Gewässern bestzt oder nicht? Von daher ist ein austerben doch gar nicht möglich (also außer wir beziehen das auf Fische die nicht besetzt wurden) oder hab ich jetzt irgendwo nen Knick im gedankengang?


 
Sind die besetzten Aale in geschlossenen Gewässern aber nicht in der Lage auch abzuwandern, oder wandern in einen Fluß, indem eine tötliche Stromturbine wartet, hilft diese Form von Besatz den Aalen nicht bei der Arterhaltung!

Sinnvoll ist im Grunde nur Besatz in Gewässern, die den Aalen eine Abwanderung zur 6000 km entfernten Sargasso-See ermöglichen - Besatz in geschlossenen Gewässern dient nur der Bespaßung von Anglern & Kormoranen, aber hilft der Population des europ. Aals längerfristig nicht weiter!

E.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*



antonio schrieb:


> jo du hast nen knick.
> wo kommen denn die besatzaale her?
> der aal ist bedroht, aber nicht durch die angler.
> 
> antonio




Der Knick ist nicht ganz so groß.

Ein Teil des Glasaalfanges wird für die Aufzucht und späteren Besatz verwendet. Ist für Besatz kein Bedarf, kommt der Anteil halt in Gläser. 

Eigentlich müssten die Besatzmaßnahmen noch erheblich verstärkt werden.

Aale in geschlossene Gewässer zu besetzen macht natürlich wenig Sinn hinsichtlich der Vermehrung.


----------



## antonio (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Knick ist nicht ganz so groß.
> 
> Ein Teil des Glasaalfanges wird für die Aufzucht und späteren Besatz verwendet. Ist für Besatz kein Bedarf, kommt der Anteil halt in Gläser.
> 
> ...



jo aber nur wenn sie später dann nicht wieder zerhäckselt werden.

antonio


----------



## Brikz83 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Knick ist nicht ganz so groß.
> 
> Ein Teil des Glasaalfanges wird für die Aufzucht und späteren Besatz verwendet. Ist für Besatz kein Bedarf, kommt der Anteil halt in Gläser.
> 
> ...


 
Genauso hatte ich nähmlich auch Gedacht, der Besatz kann ja nur aus abgefischten Glasern bestehen.


----------



## antonio (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Genauso hatte ich nähmlich auch Gedacht, der Besatz kann ja nur aus abgefischten Glasern bestehen.



jo so isses aber ob der aal jetzt in china als glasaal auf dem teller landet oder als besatzaal bei dir auf dem teller ist wurscht.
der aal ist weg.
um den aal zu schützen gibt es eben nur einen weg die ursachen für die bedrohung wegzubekommen, aber nicht einseitig auf dem rücken der angler.

antonio


----------



## tarifasurfer75 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe, trotz der Möglichkeit in meinem Gewässer  noch sehr gute Aalfänge zu machen, aufgehört gezielt auf Aal zu angeln.  Sind beim Welssangeln Aale als Beifang dabei und haben zu tief  geschluckt, werden diese natürlich lecker verwertet. Alle Aale die  jedoch schonend released werden können, dürfen wieder schwimmen.
Ich  bin der Meinung, dass man es sich leicht macht mit der Einstellung, wenn  die "Großen" nichts machen, dann mach ich auch nichts. 
Mit dieser Einstellung kann ich in  absoluter Passivität verharren und werde auch für jeden anderen Bereich  (sei es die Mülltrennung, das eigene Fahrverhalten oder generelle  Rücksichtnahme usw.), bei dem ich mich nicht beschränken möchte,  "größere" Negativbeispiele finden mit denen ich die eigene Einstellung  begründen, bzw. entschuldigen kann.
Vielleicht geht es in einem solchen Zusammenhang weniger um die  Effektivität einer solchen Maßnahme, sondern mehr um das Zeichen,  welches man setzen kann.
Man stelle sich vor die Angler stellen  freiwillig und öffentlich das Aalangeln ein und reizen dieses Thema  nicht bis zum offiziellen Verbot aus. Das mit einer entsprechenden PR  würde zumindest die Angler mal in einem neuen? öffentlichen Licht  erscheinen lassen und zum Anderen zeigen, dass uns der vorausschauende  Schutz von Fauna und Flora wirklich wichtig ist..., auch wenn die großen  noch nicht mitgezogen haben!
Solche Gedanken als Gutmenschentum abzutun finde ich zu einfach. 
Ebenso finde ich es pardox, dass sich in Deutschland viele über zu  strenge Regeln, Auflagen etc. (nicht nur beim Angeln) aufregen und auf  lockerere Handhabungen unserer Nachbarländer verweisen, dann aber diese  immer bis ins Letzte ausreizen (vielleicht bis zum Aalfangverbot?!)
Vielleicht früher mit Köpfchen und ein bisschen Selbstverzicht handeln und sich dadurch im Endeffekt weniger beschränken müssen.
Soviel zu meiner persönlichen Argumentation gegen gezieltes Aalangeln,  Aalfänge und deren Fänger zu beschimpfen o. Ä. halte ich jedoch für den  falschen Weg.
In diesem Sinne genug Morgenphilosophie, ich wünsche Euch dicke Fische und keine Aale 
Petri
Jochen


----------



## antonio (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

ich weiß nicht warum man hier immer mit "sinnlosen" maßnahmen  in vorauseilendem gehorsam handeln muß.
nur um zu zeigen wir tun was die andern nicht.
wenn es was bringen würde ja aber so?
genügend beispiele gibt es(umweltzonen und und und)
also vernünftige maßnahmen die etwas bringen ja, aber maßnahmen die nichts bringen und auf dem rücken der schwächsten ausgetragen werden ein ganz klares nein.

ant


----------



## olaf70 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Aalfangbeschränkungen(auch freiwillige) für Angler dienen hauptsächlich zur Gewissensberuhigung. Das ist wie bei den Umweltzonen. Man hält sich dran und kauft sich zur Not ein neues Auto, aber bringen tut es nichts.

Und angesetzt wird immer bei denen wo am wenigsten Widerstand zu erwarten ist. 

Ich glaube kaum, daß ein Glasaalfischer auch nur eine schlaflose Nacht hat, weil wir hier keinen Aal mehr angeln können. Und Wasserkraftwerke sind politisch gewollt. Also bleibt außer uns Anglern doch keiner mehr über...


----------



## flor61 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Hallo Anglers,

die Meinung von ernie1973 teile ich. Was hilf es dem Aal, wenn wir keine mehr fangen? Was hilft es dem Wald, wenn wir keine Holzstühle kaufen?
Ich glaube, egal was wir Angler wegen des Aals tun, wir ändern nichts, aber auch garnichts an der Gesamtsituation. Diese Mengenbeschränkung, Fangmaßveränderung und Fangverbote retten die Population auch nicht mehr. Als ich noch Kind war, haben wir "säckeweise" Aal gefangen, heute freue ich mich, wenn ich mal 3 Aale am Stück fange. Naja, waren wohl doch ein paar "Säcke" zu viel.
Die genannten Maßnahmen dienen meiner Meinung nach nur als Alibi, um sagen zu können, wir tun was. Aber an die, die Profit mit unserem Aal machen, an die geht man nicht ran. Braucht man ja nicht, denn die Schuldigen, die Angler, sind ja reglementiert.
Und den Möchtegern-Umweltschützern und -Fischbeschützern möchte ich sagen: "Euch nehme ich erst dann ernst, wenn Ihr Veganer seid".

Petri Heil


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*



> Und den Möchtegern-Umweltschützern und -Fischbeschützern möchte ich sagen: "Euch nehme ich erst dann ernst, wenn Ihr Veganer seid".


Und nicht mehr angelt ;-))


----------



## Gardenfly (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Lt. VDFS-Rundschreiben hat die EU ein Glasaalexportverbot ausserhalb der EU beschlossen.
Ja ich weiss jetzt kommt: das es immer Leute geben wird die das Unterwandern aber das ist dann KRIMINELL , Mord ist auch verboten und wird täglich gemacht, aber der Anfang ist gemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*



> aber der Anfang ist gemacht.


Wie heisst das in der Politik schon mal:
Und das ist auch gut so...


----------



## tarifasurfer75 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Owei, owei,
jetzt wirds aber plakativ, naja jeder begründet  seine Meinung so wie er´s kann...
In meinen Augen hat das nichts mit Gewissen beruhigen zu tun, sondern mit einer Grundeinstellung, dass ich nicht an etwas teilnehme, was ich in anderem Stil ablehne. Daran ändert auch nichts der Grad der Effektivität.
Aber jedem das Seine.
Petri
Jochen


----------



## Luku (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

aal besatz in geschlossenen gewässern ist meines wissens in nrw (keine ahnung wie es in anderen bundesländern damit aussieht) verboten.

kann mich aber auch täuschen.

zum aale verzehr: 
muss jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen. 
dies betrifft aber nicht nur den aal sondern auch diverse andere fisch- und auch fleischarten.
auch diverse andere lebenseinstellungen (mit dem auto um die ecke zur bude fahren für ne schachtel kippen etc.) gehören dazu.

es gibt dinge deren wandel kann man nicht aufhalten.
evolution!

evtl. trägt auch zusätzlich der klimawandel zum aussterben der aale bei.


----------



## tarifasurfer75 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

------


----------



## tarifasurfer75 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Zitat von Luku:
"zum aale verzehr: 
muss jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen. 
dies betrifft aber nicht nur den Aal sondern auch diverse andere fisch- und auch fleischarten.
auch diverse andere lebenseinstellungen (mit dem auto um die ecke zur bude fahren für ne schachtel kippen etc.) gehören dazu." 		

 #6


----------



## Der-Graf (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Lt. VDFS-Rundschreiben hat die EU ein Glasaalexportverbot ausserhalb der EU beschlossen.
> Ja ich weiss jetzt kommt: das es immer Leute geben wird die das Unterwandern aber das ist dann KRIMINELL , Mord ist auch verboten und wird täglich gemacht, aber der Anfang ist gemacht.



Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, dann gilt dieses Exportverbot aber zunächst nur bis Ende 2011! Und da erscheint mir dieses Manöver ehrlich gesagt als ziemliche Farce. Denn wenn man ehrlich ist: 

-Am Ende dieses Jahres wird man bezogen auf die Aalpopulation keine Nennenswerten Resultate vorweisen können.

- Die Glasaalfischer werden Umsatzeinbußen haben, die den Beruf unattraktiv machen, was primär natürlich nicht so schlecht ist. Sekundär ist aber fraglich, ob sich dann noch genügend Fischer finden, die Glasaale für den Besatz fangen...

- Außerdem ist damit das Problem mit den Turbinen der Kraftwerke immernoch nicht gelöst. Es wird also weiterhin jeder dritte Aal geschreddert.

Das sind nur einige Dinge, die mir zu dieser Meldung spontan durch den Kopf gehen...^^


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*



> - Die Glasaalfischer werden Umsatzeinbußen haben, die den Beruf  unattraktiv machen, was primär natürlich nicht so schlecht ist. Sekundär  ist aber fraglich, ob sich dann noch genügend Fischer finden, die  Glasaale für den Besatz fangen...



Da bin ich mir bei den geforderten Preisen aber ganz sicher, dass es noch genügend Fischer geben wird, welche sich dem annehmen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist garde beim Aal die Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes völlig daneben. Wenn nur Aale ab 50 cm entnommen werden erwischt es zu 99% nur die Weibchen. Denn (und das sollten eigentlich auch diejenigen Wissen die solche Mindestmaße aufstellen) die Männchen werden nun mal selten größer als 40-45 cm. Somit pulen wir uns mit solchen mindestmaßen immer schon isoliert eine Geschlechtergattung aus den Gewässern.... unnachhaltiger geht`s fast garnicht. #d



Das stimmt so nicht ganz, da die im Süßwasser lebenden Aale eh zum größten Teil weibliche Tiere sind, die kleineren Männchen verbleiben meist im Salz-bzw. Brackwasser.
Gruß


----------



## H7KIHO (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Ein Fangverbot für Angler hat denke ich wirklich keinen sinn wenn Berufsfischer weiterfischen Dürfen!

Zitat Wikipedia: 
"Glasaale werden in großen Mengen vor den europäischen Küsten gefangen,  um direkt verzehrt oder in Aquakulturen gemästet zu werden. In den  letzten Jahren gingen die Fangzahlen dramatisch zurück (laut Greenpeace  in den letzten 20 Jahren um 99 %)"

Genau das ist es was Verboten werden sollte und zwar ganz! 
Meiner meinung nach der Effectivste weg den Aal zu Retten!
Ein Angelverbot nur für Hobbyangler ist Lächerlich das wird den Aal nicht Retten!

Zitat Wilipedia:
"Der Europäische Flussaal ist vom Aussterben bedroht. Schätzungen gehen  davon aus, dass es diesen Fisch in 20 bis 30 Jahren in europäischen  Gewässern nicht mehr geben wird."

Das sagt jawohl alles ... wenn ich mal kinder habe kann ich ihnen wohl nurnoch vom Aal erzählen.


----------



## e30Birdy (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Lt. VDFS-Rundschreiben hat die EU ein Glasaalexportverbot ausserhalb der EU beschlossen.
> Ja ich weiss jetzt kommt: das es immer Leute geben wird die das Unterwandern aber das ist dann KRIMINELL , Mord ist auch verboten und wird täglich gemacht, aber der Anfang ist gemacht.


 
Ja es gab diesen exportverbot was ich auch fuer richtig halte denn die Japsen, Chinesen bekommen nicht genug davon. Aber was wird gemacht? Leut siedeln sich aus nach Morokko und sonst was und verkaufen sie von dort aus an Asien. Sah gestern eine repotage ueber den Aal.

Man sollte auch diese Strom firmen geldabziehen fuer diesen ach so sauberen Strom was viele Fische das leben kostet und sollte diese in der Aufzucht stecken. Okay der Strom ist vielleicht besser als Kohle verbrennen aber zu was fuer ein Preis? Wir muessen auch ein Fisch betaueben vor dem Toeten aber sie machen gehechsel draus und dies ist okay?

Und wie oben gesagt ist ein Angelverbot fuer Hobby angler ist ein witz, Berufsfischer sollten ein verbot bekommen und viel viel kleineren fangbeschraenkung. Weil wir machen nichts den groessten schaden.


----------



## Bassey (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Ich finde ja, dass der Glasaalfang für alles andere außer zum Zwecke der Verbreitung in Europa als Teil der Natur verboten werden sollte...
Nicht die 10 Aale im Jahre die man mitnimmt machen das kaputt, sondern die 10.000 Glasaale die man braucht um auf die selbe "Gaumenfreue" vom Gewicht her zu kommen...


----------



## Voider (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Also eines sollte klar sein:

Wenn das Aal fangen generell für Angler verboten wird oder nahezu unmöglich gemacht wird, dann wird der Besatz mit Aalen durch die Vereine abnehmen.

Unser Verein hat letztes Jahr ca. 3500 Aale eingesetzt.
Keine Ahnung wieviele davon durchkommen, aber lt. Fangstatistik wurden letztes Jahr von unseren Mitgliedern lediglich 39 Aale gefangen.

Ob alle entnommen wurden, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Ob alle in der Statistik eingetragen wurde, ebenfalls.

Tatsache ist jedoch, dass die Aal-Entnahme durch den Angler in keinem Vergleich zum Besatz steht.

Und wenn man sich vor Augen führt, dass an einer einzigen Turbine an bestimmten Tagen mehr als das Doppelte an Aalen zerhäckselt wird, was bei uns im Verein in einem Jahr gefangen wurde, dann sollte das jedem die Augen öffnen, wo das eigentlich Problem liegt.
Ebenso die Tatsache, dass beim Sammeln von Glasaalen Mengen an Tieren entnommen werden, die in ganzen Dekaden nicht von einem Verein gefangen werden.

Mal so als Denkanstoss für die Fraktion "wenn du meinst du musst eine bedrohte Art auch noch beanglen".
Wenn wir irgendwann keine Aale mehr haben, dann wird das nicht aufgrund der Sportfischer passieren.

Voider


----------



## gründler (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Moin

Als alter Aalautor mit etlichen Berichten in Zeitschriften mit vielen großen Aalen über 4 Pfd etlichen 5 Pfd. 6 1/2 Pfündern. tut es schon im Herzen weh was die großen da draussen so treiben.

Bin da voll bei Ernie,nicht die kleinen Angler Fi....sondern die großen die daran schuld sind.

Für alles gibt es Regeln Verbote....wir wäre es mit vom 1 August bis 1 August jeden Jahres werden alle Wasserkraftanlagen ausgestellt ne Aal Schonzeit halt.

Gibt doch Kerzen und Stromagregate bei Obi und Hornbach,so kurbeln wir noch die Wirtschaft an in dem wir kaufen,und auf Sprit für's Agregat verdient er doch gut der BRD Gmbh Wahnsinn (Mal BRD Gmbh gooogeln) dann noch Märchensteuer für Kerzen.....und alle haben sich lieb. ^^ ^^ ^^


Und auch ich werde weiter meine 10-15 Aale pro Jahr fangen und sie mir hinter die Kiemen legen,mal in rauch mal in essig Süß/Sauer.


Ansonsten hatte ich hier dazu mal was niedergeschrieben:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ormorane-und-anderes-schaedliches-getier.html

lg|wavey:


----------



## tarifasurfer75 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Hallo,
nochmal zum besseren Verständnis, ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass alleine ein Entnahmeverbot für Angler den Aal rettet.
Ganz klar muss auf höherer Ebene etwas passieren, Stichwort Glasaale und Wasserkraft.
Ich bin jedoch der Meinung, dass auch Angler in der Pflicht sind ihr Handeln zu hinterfragen und nicht nur immer nach "Oben" zu verweisen.
Wenn ich von Anderen fordere etwas zu unterlassen, bin ich wesentlich glaubwürdiger, wenn ich das Geforderte selbst nicht mehr mache. 
So kann dann jeder seinen Teil dazu beitragen, ob gross oder klein...
Bei einigen posts verstehe ich nicht, warum Besatzmaßnahmen zwangsläufig beendet würden, sobald es ein Entnahmeverbot gäbe (Gegenbeispiel Lachs und Wolf)???
Eine Regelung zum kontrollierten Abfischen von Glasaalen zur europäischen Verbreitung vorausgesetzt!
Petri
Jochen


----------



## villemflusser (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Ich finde diesen Thread interessant, denn ich bin selbst hin- und hergerissen in dieser Frage. Ich habe das kuriose "Glück", an der Mosel zu wohnen, wo der Aal so massiv mit Schwermetallen belastet ist, dass ein Verzehr nicht unbedingt angebracht erscheint, darum sehe ich hier sowieso vom gezielten Aalangeln ab - und bin irgendwie froh, dass mir diese eigentlich mehr als unerfreuliche Angelegenheit die Auseinandersetzung mit der ethischen Aalangelfrage "erspart". 
Sobald ich an anderen Gewässern bin, kommt die Frage natürlich doch wieder auf. 
Mein persönlicher Umgang mit dem Thema: Ich gehe ausgesprochen selten zum gezielten Aalangeln, aber ich gehe ganz gezielt nie an geschlossene Gewässer angeln, in die Aale nur zum Zwecke des "Geangeltwerdens" eingesetzt wurden - und wenn die Situation es ermöglicht, dann erkläre ich den Verantwortlichen auch, warum ich genau hier ganz sicher nicht angeln werde. (Ich hoffe, möglichst viele Anlagenbetreiber und Vereins-Besatzverantwortliche lesen hier mit).
DAS ist nämlich etwas, was mich wirklich ärgert. Diese Aale hätten in ein Fliesgewässer gehört, um ganz normal Teil des Ökosystems zu sein und ihre Chance auf Laichwanderung zu haben. Zum Ökosystem gehört dann eben auch der Mensch als Jäger (nicht als Stromerzeuger, da gibt es zweifellos enormen Handlungsbedarf!) dazu, deswegen ist es ok für mich, im Jahr 4-5 Aale zu entnehmen. Aber ein Aal in einem geschlossenen Angelteich ist angesichts der hier hinlänglich diskutierten Situation einfach ein Unding.
Und ich stimme anderen Teilnehmern hier zu: Glasaalfischerei gehört schlicht verboten, mit Ausnahme zum Zwecke des (ökologischen!) Besatzes.

Gruß,
villemflusser


----------



## Frankenfischer (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Ich gebe Ernie völlig recht. Ich denke aber, man kann hier nicht verallgemeinern. Zuerst sollte man sich fragen, welche reele Chance der Aal hat, den man entweder nicht fängt oder zurücksetzt, sein Laichgegbiet zu erreichen. Wir z.B. bewirtschaften ein großes Stück der Fränkischen Rezat, welche zum Rheineinzugsgebiet gehört. Ein Aal, der bei uns besetzt wurde, müsste, um sein Laichgebiet zu erreichen erstmal 40 Querverbauungen der Rezat überwinden. Wenn er das geschafft hat, kommen unzählige Kraftwerke in den Flüssen Rednitz, Regnitz, Main und Rhein. In dem Bewußtsein, dass von 100 Aalen, die ich vielleicht nach dem Fang zurücksetze nicht einer seine Wanderung überleben würde, habe ich kein schlechtes Gewissen, weiterhin Aale zum Eigenverbrauch zu entnehmen. Vor allem, weil ich weiß, dass diese Aale alle von uns besetzt wurden. Ich glaube nicht, dass auch nur ein Glasaal, den natürlichen Weg in die Rezat schafft.


----------



## Der Pilot (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Wir haben mit unserem Verein vor vielen Jahren Steilufer angelegt um Nistmöglichkeiten für Eisvögel zu schaffen.
Später haben "Naturschützer" durchgesetzt, daß wir in eben diesen Bereichen nicht mehr angeln dürfen weil es dort wieder Eisvögel gab...

Einige Postings hier erinnern mich irgendwie daran.

Wird die Natur nicht gerade auch deshalb von vielen geliebt und geschützt weil sie sie nutzen? 

Eben dadurch daß manches genutzt wird entsteht doch erst öffentliches Interesse.
Ich denke daß einige der hier postenden sich kaum um den Schlammpeizger scheren solange er nicht zur Delikatesse erhoben wird.
Aber er profitiert von Aalanglern die z.B. mit Sorge auf Turbinen in Flussverbauungen hinweisen.


----------



## ali-angler (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Und selbst wenn einer der Aale durchkommt, ist er aufgrund der Hormone und Medikamentenreste im Wasser vielleicht sogar schon unfruchtbar. 
Mal im ernst wir Angler sind zwar in gewissem Maße Naturschützer, aber in erster Linie sind wir Angler. Das wird deutlich wenn man zu einer Jahreshauptversammlung im Verein geht und feststellt, dass von 350 Mitgliedern nicht mal 10% kommen und die hälfte der Anwesenden im Vorstand ist. Angler wollen eines und das ist Angeln. Wir zahlen Geld für Fischereischein, Erlaubniskarte, Vereinsbeitrag, Angelgerät, Köder, Futter und  eine Menge Schnick Schnack. Wieso machen wir das? Weil wir angeln wollen. Ich finde es gut das sich hier einige Angler Gedanken um ihre Umwelt machen, aber ändern tut das nichts. Um einen wirkungsvollen Beitrag zum Schutz der Aalbestände zu leisten muss man politisch aktiv werden, über den Verein, den Landes-Verband, dem Bundes-Verband, politische Ortsvereine, Stadträte, Landtage, Bundestag, Lobbyarbeit bis hin zur EU-Ebene. 
Um wieder zum Anfang zurück zu kommen, was wollen Angler?
Also sollte jeder für sich die Frage beantworten, will er angeln oder in die Politik!!!
Aus den genannten Gründen ( Verbauung, Belastung, Befischung, Klimawandel ) macht es keinen Sinn über die Entnahme einzelner Aale im Sinne einer Bestandserhaltung geschweige denn Rettung des Aals zu diskutieren. Hier dreht es sich nur um eine moralische Frage, kann ich es mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren ein zum Sterben verurteilteln zu töten und sinnvoll zu verwerten oder ist es für mich moralisch nicht vertretbar, da so gering die Chance auch sein mag, dieser Aal es doch in die große weite See schaffen könnte.
Das ist meine Meinung: 
Ich finde den Aal sehr Faszinierend und hab mich im laufe der jahre immer mehr für diesen Fisch begeistert. Auch wenn ich die Situation um die Bestände sehr Bedenklich betrachte und es mich auch ein Stück weit traurig stimmt, kann ich persönlich es durchaus mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren diesen Fisch weiter zu beangeln. Politisch aktiv werde ich in der Sache nicht, (ohne sich rechtfertigen zu wollen) da ich Angler bin und angeln möchte, auch wenn ich Politik studiere.


----------



## Boendall (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Solch Kraftwerke wären eine Alternative: http://www.all4engineers.com/index....550026696090/site=ut/lng=de/id=12659/alloc=93

allerdings werden die Stromkonzerne bestehende Anlagen deshalb nicht stillegen/umbauen und ob die EU wirklich diesen Druck erzeugt bezweifle ich.....

Sry für Politik, aber hat doch entscheident mit dem Thema Kraftwerk (Fischhäcksler)-Aalauststerben zu tun.


----------



## hans albers (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

yep...

aber warum gibt es dieser tage 
noch besatz von aalen in geschlossenen gewässern??


was soll das?

halte ich für problemtisch ,wenn auch nicht alleine
für ausschlaggebend

greetz
lars


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Wow - lange nicht mehr soviel Resonanz in so kurzer Zeit bei einem Thema gesehen.

Danke für die vielen meist konstruktiven Beiträge - UND - auch wenn ich selber dem Aal nachhaltig helfen möchte, um ganz egoistisch AUCH in 10 Jahren noch einen zu entnehmen & zu räuchern, denke ich, dass man dem Aal durchaus helfen kann, OHNE gleich platt nach Fangverboten für Hobbyangler zu schreien.

Allerdings müßte dann auch mal über die Grenzen der Anglerschaft hinaus, Information & Sensibilisierung der breiten Masse für die Problematik erfolgen, um wirklich etwas zu erreichen!

Ich bin gespannt und bin selber nicht nur ein Freund des Aals zum Verzehr, sondern möchte gerne mithelfen, dass auch unsere Enkel diesen faszinierenden Fisch noch kennenlernen!

Dafür bedarf es aber weit mehr, als nur einigen wenigen Hobbyanglern, die durch Selbstverzicht politisch korrekt den Aalen die Freiheit schenken oder lassen, damit sie in der nä. Turbine landen, oder in eine Reuse schwimmen können!

;O)

Ernie the Eel


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*



hans albers schrieb:


> yep...
> 
> aber warum gibt es dieser tage
> noch besatz von aalen in geschlossenen gewässern??
> ...


 
Naja, evtl. gibt es dann irgendwann noch die Möglichkeit, aus diesen abgeschotteten Beständen einige Exemplare zu nehmen, wenn *endlich* der Wissenschaft die Nachzucht einmal erfolgreich gelungen ist!

Kleine Teilerfolge gab es schon mit Hormonen & Simulation der Bedingungen in der Sargasso-See bei den "Zuchtversuchen", aber der Durchbruch steht noch aus!

Denn es gelang niemandem, die in Gefangenschaft erhaltenen Larven zu füttern....sie gingen bisher alle ein!

Feststeht, dass derjenige, dem es gelingt, Aale in Gefangenschaft zu vermehren & zu züchten, Milliardär & ein Held werden wird!!!

Also wird da weiter geforscht & es bleibt spannend!

Ernie


PS:

Mir sind 1200 Glasaale in meiner Vereinstalsperre immernoch lieber, als wenn diese Menge von 2-5 "Gourmets" mal eben in 30 Minuten verputzt wird - ist egoistisch von mir, aber so sehe ich das und zahle gerne dafür!


----------



## hans albers (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

naja..

eher wird der aal vorher ausgestorben sein

wenn man schon bei glasaalfang und turbinen anfängt
den aal aber in geschlossenen  gewässern aussetzt,
ist für mich  der gleiche mist, 
vor allem,unter dem aspekt einer
 aussterbenen art.

greetz
lars



> Mir sind 1200 Glasaale in meiner Vereinstalsperre immernoch lieber, als wenn diese Menge von 2-5 "Gourmets" mal eben in 30 Minuten verputzt wird - ist egoistisch von mir, aber so sehe ich das und zahle gerne dafür!


kann ich nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*



hans albers schrieb:


> naja..
> 
> eher wird der aal voeher ausgestorben sein
> 
> ...


 
Ich kenne nicht so viele Gewässer, an denen es keinen Abfluß gibt.....bei uns "entkommen" recht viele Aale, wenn im Rahmen der Hochwasser-Steuerung die Schleusen geöffnet werden - sie landen dann in einem Fluß, der ohne große Hindernisse letztlich in den Rhein mündet - somit ist auch dieser Besatz nicht völlig sinnfrei & es gilt zu beachten, dass ältere Aale, die das Glasaalstadium in einer geschützten Talsperre erfolgreich "absolviert" haben, eine weitaus höhere Überlebenschance haben, als Glasaale, die direkt in Flüsse geworfen werden!

Also muß man nicht einmal erwähnen, dass Aale auch durchaus mal "über Land" entwischen können und so aus manchem "geschlossenen Gewässer" schon erfolgreich abwanderten....

Nur so als Denkanstoß, warum auch dieser auf den ersten Blick sinnfreie Besatz nachhaltig durchaus nützen kann!

;O)

...was wäre wohl, wenn der Aalfang völlig verboten würde - denkst Du ernsthaft, dass mein Angelverein dann weiterhin noch Aale besetzen würde, von denen immerhin ein nicht unerheblicher Teil erfolgreich abwandern kann???

Ich denke nicht!

...und vielleicht kannst Du es jetzt nachvollziehen, warum mir auch in dieser Talsperre die 1200 Glasaale lieber sind, als auf den Tellern der Gourmets!?!

...zudem fange ich selbst auch noch einige davon...und räuchere sie....wir wollen ja nicht päpstlicher als der Papst sein...obwohl manche hier gerade diesen Eindruck erwecken....man - wir sind ANGLER - ich auch - ich angle und ich esse Fische....;O).....!!!

Ich bin kein Heiliger, sondern vielleicht etwas altmodisch, weil ich tatsächlich gefangene Fische auch esse, ohne Photosessions & Waage - aber auch sowas gibt es und sollte es noch geben dürfen! *grins*


E.


----------



## Luku (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

die gen-technik ist bereits weit fortgeschritten. 
wer weiss...evtl. gibts bald aal aus dem reagenzglas. :q
gentechnisch verändert...weniger fett, mehr fleisch..ohne giftiges blut...


----------



## hans albers (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*



> ..was wäre wohl, wenn der Aalfang völlig verboten würde
> - denkst Du ernsthaft, dass mein Angelverein dann weiterhin
> noch Aale besetzen würde, von denen immerhin ein nicht
> unerheblicher Teil erfolgreich abwandern kann???




also ich bin nicht für ein aalfangverbot
hab ich auch nicht geschrieben
(oder wenn ,dann für alle...)

ich finde es nur komisch ,alle anderen faktoren aufzuzählen,
den besatz in geschlossenen gewässern aber einfach 
unter den tisch fallen zu lassen , nur ,damit man seine aale fangen kann...

ich denke im übrigen nicht,
dass aus geschlossenen gewäsern viele aale abwandern.

das dieses  nicht alleine ausschlaggebend ist ,
habe ich auch schon geschrieben.

GREETZ
LARS


----------



## gründler (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Das Aale über mehrere Km über Land gehen halten noch viele für ein Märchen,damals wo es noch Aale in massen gab,konnte man öfter in nassen Nächten Aale sammeln und zwar von Hand auf feldern wiesen.......Klar gibs Gewässer wo es nicht geht,aber ein graben nebem einem See dann noch flaches Ufer irgendwo ne kleine ecke dazu ne nasse Nacht,das reicht schon aus. 

Die kommen schon dahin wo sie wollen wenn auch manchmal über umwege.

lg|wavey:


----------



## hans albers (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*



> ..was wäre wohl, wenn der Aalfang völlig verboten würde
> - denkst Du ernsthaft, dass mein Angelverein dann
> weiterhin noch Aale besetzen würde, von denen immerhin
> ein nicht unerheblicher Teil erfolgreich abwandern kann???



also ich bin nicht für ein aalfangverbot
hab ich auch nicht geschrieben
(oder wenn ,dann für alle...)

ich find es nur komisch ,alle anderen faktoren aufzuzählen,
den besatz in geschlossenen gewässern aber einfach 
unter den tisch fallen zu lassen , nur ,
damit man seine aale fangen kann...

ich denke im übrigen nicht,
dass aus gschlossenen gewässern viele aale abwandern.

das dieses  nicht alleine ausschlaggebend ist ,
habe ich auch schon geschrieben.

GREETZ
LARS



> Ich bin kein Heiliger, sondern vielleicht etwas altmodisch,
> weil ich tatsächlich gefangene Fische auch esse,
> ohne Photosessions & Waage
> - aber auch sowas gibt es und sollte es noch geben dürfen! *grins*


völlig legetim,  es sei dir gegönnt...


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*



hans albers schrieb:


> also ich bin nicht für ein aalfangverbot
> hab ich auch nicht geschrieben
> (oder wenn ,dann für alle...)
> 
> ...


 
Aber die Möglichkeiten der Abwanderung, der Aale, die erfolgreich das Glasaalstadium in einem geschützen Gewässer überstanden haben hast Du nicht bedacht, oder zumindest nicht erwähnt!

Anhand von elektrischem Abfischen im Fluß direkt (!!!)unterhalb der Schleusen zur Bestandserfassung, kann ich Dir versichern, dass bei uns tatsächlich VIELE Aale der Talsperre erfolgreich und unverletzt entkommen.

Ist ja auch OK, wenn Du einfach gegen Glasaalbesatz in "geschlossenen Gewässern" bist, die garnicht sooo geschlossen für Aale sind, aber solange es bezahlbar ist, werde ich mich auch aus o.g. Gründen für den Aalbesatz auch in dieser Talsperre weiterhin einsetzen

Bitte setz´ Dich mit den "Pro´s und Kontra´s" einfach auseinander und bilde Dir Deine Meinung - diese darf auch durchaus von meiner abweichen, aber ich habe auch (!) Argumente FÜR den Glasaalbesatz in manchen "geschlossenen" Gewässern (s.o.) aufgezeigt!

...und wenn ich es richtig sehe, dann willst Du auch dem Aal helfen...genau wie ich...!

e.


----------



## hans albers (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*



> diese darf auch durchaus von meiner abweichen,



danke dafür...

kann deine argumentaion auch verstehen 

halte den besatz in der heutigen zeit aber weiter für problematisch

greetz
lars


----------



## gründler (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Hier mal nen bißchen input über Landgänge Wandertrieb..... und co.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4zuUEwwQQI teil 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XTChsP0650&feature=related teil 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vd4MQpz06bA&feature=related teil 3
|wavey:


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*



gründler schrieb:


> Hier mal nen bißchen input über Landgänge Wandertrieb..... und co.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4zuUEwwQQI
> 
> |wavey:


 
Danke dafür!

Habe ich schon ein paar Mal angesehen!

Bin dadurch gerade wieder auf die Riesenaale in Neuseeland gestoßen - man - da will ich mal hin!!!

;O)

...vielleicht könnte man die ja hier ansiedeln....heheheh...(ok - *nur* ein Scherz !!!Achtung - war nur Spaß!!!Vorsicht -->HUMOR!!!) - bin kein Freund von Neozoten - aber über die Regenbogenforelle beschweren sich schließlich auch nur wenige, wenn auch völlig zu RECHT!

E.


----------



## gründler (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Danke dafür!
> 
> Habe ich schon ein paar Mal angesehen!
> 
> ...


 
Neuseeland ja schon nen Aalland,habe einige Videos über Aalangeln in Neuseeland.mit ganzen Forellen um 40cm  

Aber ich habe hier damals 80-90er auch genug Raketen gefangen,von daher will ich nicht määäckern.

Aber schön wäre es mal son 15kg Aal,obwohl Conger ist "muss" wohl gleich sein vom Drill...... das hab ich schon 2 mal gemacht vor England.


|wavey:lg


----------



## villemflusser (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Anhand von elektrischem Abfischen im Fluß direkt (!!!)unterhalb der Schleusen zur Bestandserfassung, kann ich Dir versichern, dass bei uns tatsächlich VIELE Aale der Talsperre erfolgreich und unverletzt entkommen.


Zugegeben ist die Wanderfähigkeit von aalen ja gerade eine seiner bewundernswerten Eigenschaften, also mag das schon sein. Anderereits frage ich mich, woher Du weißt, dass diese Aale "von oben" aus der Talsperre kamen. Vielleicht sind sie auch von unten auf Ihrer wanderschaft durch die Staumauer aufgehalten worden?

Aber davon unabhängig (wie gesagt, ich halte das schon für möglich) gibt es natürlich schon Gewässer, bei denen eine Abwanderung als verdammt unwahrscheinlich bis hin zu nachgerade unmöglich eingestuft werden kann. So z.B. viele Baggerseen: die haben oft keinen Abfluss, steile Ufer und stehen gewässermäßig allein auf weiter Flur. Trotzdem wurden/werden viele Baggerseen mit Aalen besetzt. Und es ist wohl auch kein Zufall, dass in den Fangmeldungen die ganz großen Aale ganz überzufällig häufig genau aus solchen Gewässern gemeldet werden.  Die sind nicht so groß geworden, weil ihnen dieses geschlossene Gewässer so ideale Bedingungen bietet, sondern ganz im Gegenteil, weil sie schlicht nicht abwandern können und deswegen unnatürlich lange dort verbleiben und dabei natürlich nicht wieder schrumpfen. 

Ich bin wie gesagt (s.o.) nicht prinzipiell gegen das Aalangeln, aber muss man diesen schönen Fisch denn ausgerechnet an einem Gewässer angeln, das ihn in seiner natürlichen Entwicklung chancenlos ausbremst (und in dem er ohne menschliches Zutun genau deswegen auch nie gelandet wäre...)?
Ich finde das gewissermaßen "unsportlich", solche unnatürlich eingesperrten Dickaale zu angeln.


----------



## tarifasurfer75 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Hallo,

@ Ernie:
ich verstehe Deine Argumentation nicht so ganz...
Einerseits erklärst Du mit (ironischem ?) Unterton, dass das Zurücksetzen von Aalen bzw. nicht Angeln auf Aale keinen wirklichen Sinn machen würde.

Zitat:
"Dafür bedarf es aber weit mehr, als nur einigen wenigen Hobbyanglern, die durch Selbstverzicht politisch korrekt den Aalen die Freiheit schenken oder lassen, damit sie in der nä. Turbine landen, oder in eine Reuse schwimmen können!"

... dann rechtfertigst Du den Glasaalbesatz im Deinem Vereinsteich damit, dass die "im geschützen Bereich" abgewachsenen Aale bessere Chancen hätten...

Zitat:
" Ich kenne nicht so viele Gewässer, an denen es keinen Abfluß gibt.....bei uns "entkommen" recht viele Aale, wenn im Rahmen der Hochwasser-Steuerung die Schleusen geöffnet werden - sie landen dann in einem Fluß, der ohne große Hindernisse letztlich in den Rhein mündet - somit ist auch dieser Besatz nicht völlig sinnfrei & es gilt zu beachten, dass ältere Aale, die das Glasaalstadium in einer geschützten Talsperre erfolgreich "absolviert" haben, eine weitaus höhere Überlebenschance haben, als Glasaale, die direkt in Flüsse geworfen werden!"

...und erfolgreich abwandern könnten...

Zitat:
"was wäre wohl, wenn der Aalfang völlig verboten würde - denkst Du ernsthaft, dass mein Angelverein dann weiterhin noch Aale besetzen würde, von denen immerhin ein nicht unerheblicher Teil erfolgreich abwandern kann"[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]...Jetzt frage ich mich, wie definierst Du "erfolgreich"???[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]Schwimmen die Aale aus Eurem Besatz also nicht wie die Aale, die von "einigen wenigen Hobbyanglern, die durch Selbstverzicht politisch korrekt den Aalen die Freiheit schenken " in die nächste Turbine oder Reuse.|kopfkrat

Mir liegt es fern jemanden zu bekehren, allerdings finde ich die Mentalität sich die Dinge schön zu reden  und solange dran rumzubiegen, bis man sich nicht mehr kritisch reflektieren muss, bedenklich!

Der Weg an die eigene Nase ist bekanntlich der längste...

und bevor es jetzt wieder losgeht, ich gönne jedem  (auch mir) die Freude über einen gefangenen und lecker zubereiteten Fisch und nein, ich habe noch nie! Fangfotos kritisiert...
Für mich persönlich ist Aalangeln jedoch passe, genauso wie ich generell darauf achte einen möglichst kleinen ökologischen Fußabdruck zu hinterlassen.
Petri
Jochen


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*



tarifasurfer75 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @ Ernie:
> ich verstehe Deine Argumentation nicht so ganz...das tut mir leid
> ...


 
...diese Aale kommen ohne Turbine von der Talsperre bis in den Rhein und von dort ohne Turbine bis ins Meer!

...somit haben sie zumindest statistisch eine höhere Wahrscheinlichkeit doch mal zu den Laichgründen zu kommen, als JEDER Glasaal, der auf einem Gourmetteller landete.

Das Du für Dich persönlich beschlossen hast, keine Aale mehr entnehmen zu wollen, finde ich prima!

Auch das Du wenigstens mal alles von mir durchgelesen hast, finde ich toll!

Aber ich möchte weiterhin auch Aale fangen und entnehmen - bin für Besatz in mehr oder weniger geeigneten Gewässern, denn jeder - egal wo - besetzte Glasaal landet schonmal *nicht* direkt direkt auf dem "Gourmetteller", was an sich schon den Besatz überall rechtfertigt, wo auch nur einer der besetzten Aale eine noch so kleine Möglichkeit hat, erfolgreich abzuwandern!

Die Stromgewinnung mittels Turbinen ist leider in vielen Gewässern ein Problem, dass aber nicht neu ist und an dem sich laaaaange niemand wirklich gestört hat und es mißfällt mir, dass ich als bekennender "Aal-Entnehmer" oft angeranzt werde von Kollegen, ohne dass diese Kollegen mal ein Stromunternehmen angeranzt haben, dass pro Tag *ungleich mehr Aale schreddert, als ich in meinem ganzen Leben fangen kann und essen werde!?!*

Zudem zahle ich wenigstens auch für Besatz - würden die Stromunternehmen in gleicher Relation, wie ich es pro gefangenem Aal mache, für deren "geschredderte" Aale und dann gleichermaßen in Relation für entsprechenden Aalbesatz sorgen, dann könnten bald vor lauter Aalen keine Schiffe mehr auf dem Rhein fahren!

...nur ein Rechen- und Denkbeispiel - aber als Fazit wäre es toll, wenn jeder verursachungsgemäß so für Aalbesatz sorgt, wie er die Population schädigt....!

E.

PS:

...da Du gerne akribisch suchst, erspare ich Dir einen Post --> JA. Ich habe schonmal die Praxis der Stromgewinnung bemängelt, wurde aber als Einzelner aufgrund meiner offenen Briefe und Leserbriefe leider nur belächelt!

Vielleicht wäre es mal sinnvoller, sich als Anglerschaft *vereint* für den Aalbesatz dort stark zu machen, wo die Millionen (oder Milliarden?) mit Strom und dem Glasaalfang verdient werden, anstatt sich gegenseitig anzuprangern, weil ein Angler der es (noch) darf seine Aale gerne fängt und auch dazu steht?!!


----------



## mike_w (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Ich finde die Diskussion sehr interessant, frage mich aber, was in den letzten Jahren passiert ist.

1) Sind jetzt die W-Kraftwerke für abwandernde Aale passierbar geworden?

2) Ist der Aalbesatz an Gewässern verboten worden, wo keine ungefährdete Abwanderung mehr stattfinden kann. Z.B. in Ruhr, Lahn, Neckar, Fulda bzw. sind die Flüsse jetzt Aalsicher? (Punkt1)

3) Ist die Berufsfischerei in Gewässern ohne Aalhindernisse eingeschränkt worden?

4) Zum wichtigsten Punkt. Ist der Glasaalfang zum Export nach Ostasien und zu Speisezwecken verboten bzw. stark eingeschränkt worden?

Erst dann kommen die Angler inkl. Wallerangler, die Aale als Köderfische benutzen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*



tarifasurfer75 schrieb:


> Ich bin jedoch der Meinung, dass auch Angler in der Pflicht sind ihr Handeln zu hinterfragen und nicht nur immer nach "Oben" zu verweisen.
> 
> Bei einigen posts verstehe ich nicht, warum Besatzmaßnahmen zwangsläufig beendet würden, sobald es ein Entnahmeverbot gäbe (Gegenbeispiel Lachs und Wolf)???



Jochen, Deine Einstellung ist weit verbreitet. Es ist auf dene rsten Blick logisch und scheint vernünftig.
In Tat und Wahrheit aber hätte ein totaler Aalschutz für Angler lediglich den Effekt, dass er von unserem Radar verschwindet.
Noch regt sich die Mehrheit der Angler auf, weil er eben eine schwindende Beute ist. Darf er nicht mehr beangelt werden, reiht er sich bei Elritze, Bitterling, Mühlkoppe und vielen anderen bedrohten Arten ein. 
Er verschindet aus dem Beuteschema und Gelder für Besatz gibt es nur noch bei einigen sehr ambitionierten Vereinen. 

Der Aal hat bei weitem nicht das Charisma wie der Lachs und entzieht sich außerdem sämtlichen Nachzucht- oder wiedereinbürgerungsprogrammen. 

Kein Anglerhahn wird mehr nach im krähen, wenn er total geschützt ist. Besatzgelder werden leiber für Beutefische verwendet. 

Das ist nicht böse oder hochmoralisch gemeint, das ist eine vollkommen normale und menschliche Reaktion. 

Und darum halte ich ein Aalfangverbot sogar für extrem kontraproduktiv. 

Selbstbeschränkung ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Zum hier angesprochenem Selbstverzicht:


Ich halte in so ziemlich allen Bereichen des Lebens von einer  Selbstbeschränkung auf unterster Ebene gar nichts, wenn in den Instanzen  darüber ungehindert weitergemacht wird, als wenn nichts wäre ...
denn diese Selbstbeschränkung ändert nichts und ein Alibimensch und der "Kopf der freiwillig rollt" bin ich auch nicht ...


----------



## tarifasurfer75 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Hallo Ernie,
Du hattest bei Deiner Themaerstellung nach den Gedanken zum Aalfang gefragt und dass sind eben meine persönlichen Gedanken nicht mehr auf Aal zu angeln. 
Jedoch kann jeder so intensiv auf Aal angeln wie er es für richtig hält, ich jedoch mache es aus den genannten Gründen nicht. 
Wenn der Aal laut Ralle zum Schutz beangelt werden muss, dann bitte.......
Das ich nicht auf Aal angel, hat m. E. nichts mit Gutmenschentum, political correctness oder sonst welchen "heiligen" Einstellungen zu tun, sondern einfach mit meiner persönlichen Grundeinstellung, dass ich an nichts teilnehme, was ich an anderer Stelle nicht gut heiße.
Ich denke auch, dass ich meine eigene Einstellung zum Aalfang ausreichend erklärt habe und auch deutlich gemacht habe, dass das jeder so handhaben soll wie er es meint, so dass diesem Thema von meiner Seite nichts mehr hinzuzufügen ist.
Ist ja wie hier schon treffend bemerkt wurde eben ein "Anglerboard".
Petri
Jochen


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Bei mir bleibt's beim Alten, wenn ich nen Aal erwische, dann lasse ich ihn mir schmecken.
Wenn er ausstirbt, stirbt er aus, wenn wir Angler auf den Fang verzichten, stirbt er eben 5 Minuten später aus.
Bis dahin, bleibt Aal auf meinem Speiseplan und ich genieße ihn richtig.#6


----------



## Lakesh (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Guten Morgen liebe Community,

das Problem des Aales fußt meiner Meinung nach nicht am ansitzen der Sportangler die durch Frau/Kind und berufsbedingt sowieso sehr selten Pirsch auf den Aal machen können.
In unserem Angelverein mit über 1000 Mitgliedern werden pro Jahr maximal 300 Aale gefangen. Selbst der kleine Berufsfischer der Morgens seine Reusen abfährt hat damit wenig zu tun. Zudem kenne ich keinen Angler der sein Hobby gefärdet indem er übermässig Fische entnimmt. Gleiches gilt für den kleinen Berufsfischer mit seinen Reusen, der nachhaltig wirtschaften muss um nicht seine Erwerbsgrundlage zu verlieren. 

Sport- als auch Berufsfischer kaufen zudem sehr teuer die Glasaale auf um sie sinnvoll zu besetzen und den Bestand zu erhalten.

Dagegen kann man zu gewissen Jahreszeiten an der portugiesischen und französischen Küste beobachten wie die Glasaale aber tausend Tonnen fach gefangen werden. Dann kannst du dort an den Küsten keine Pommes mehr kaufen sondern eine Tüte fritierte Glasaale mit Majo oder Dressing zu ca. 4 Euro. Desweiteren werden tausende und aber tausende Tonnen Glasaale jedes Jahr als Delikatesse nach Japan, China und den asiatischen Raum verkauft.

--> EU Gesetz: Kein Eport von Glasaalen mehr
--> Fangquote der Glasaale drastisch einschränken

Hinzu kommt dann noch der Bebau der natürlichen Flusssysteme durch Dämme, Schleusen und Wasserkraftwerke. So dass den Aalen die Ankunft und die Abreise richtig erschwert wird.

Wenn alleine der Export der Glasaale auserhalb der EU verboten würde, würde der Kilopreis der Glasaale um 50-70% sinken, da die Asiaten den Marktpreis wahnsinnig in die Höhe drücken mit "Ihren Delikatessen". So dass dann auch die Verbände, Naturschutzorganisationen und letztendlich wir mit dem in den Vereinen zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln viel mehr über Besatz regeln könnten.

Es ist richtig, dass man zuerst vor seiner Tür kehren sollte. Deswegen können die Angelvereine ja auch z.B. nur Gewässer mit Aal "besetzen" ^^ die den Fischen die Mögichkeit gibt ihre Laichgründe zu erreichen. Das heisst dann aber auch dass der Angelteich um den 80Km kein grösseres Fliessgewässer ist eventuell vom Besatz ausgeschlossen wird, wobei der Aal im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes fast überall durchflutschen kann und auch die kleinsten Gräben als Aalautobahn benutzt.

Für mich als Angler heißt das dann konkret, dass man sich bei einem Aal Ansitz dann halt auf 1-2 Aale beschränkt um den Bestand nicht zu gefärden und diesen Fisch auch einfach seltener beangle.

mfg Lakesh


----------



## anbeisser (27. März 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Moin !

Da ich viel an der Elbe auf Aal angle und die Aale meist den Haken leicht lösbar im Maul haben,habe ich hin und wieder die Aale,auch Grössere bis 60cm in einen Zufluss (Jeetze) wieder ausgesetzt.
Ist zwar rein rechtlich nicht ganz Coscher aber ich helfe denke mal dem Aal über die Staustufen.
Er hat ja auch die Möglichkeit wieder abzuwandern.
Ein Paar habe ich zugeben auch in unseren Dorfteich ,ca 40x40m und ca 2m tief mit Wildbewuchs,Schilf und gutem Rotaugen,Aländer und Giebelbestand gesetzt.

Eins verwundet aber doch ein wenig.
Aal war zu DDR Zeiten in der Jeetze hier,trotzdem Er ein Nebenfluss der total verseuchten Elbe war auch ohne Besatz ein Massenfisch .......
Er scheint also selbst Wanderungen durch stark belastete Gewässer zumindest lebend zu überstehen.
Die EU muss endlich die Massenabfänge vor Frankreich und Spanien einschränken.
Damit zumindest in 10-15 Jahren wieder gute Aale in unseren Flüssen gefangen werden können.

MfG
A.


----------



## vermesser (29. März 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*



anbeisser schrieb:


> Eins verwundet aber doch ein wenig.
> Aal war zu DDR Zeiten in der Jeetze hier,trotzdem Er ein Nebenfluss der total verseuchten Elbe war auch ohne Besatz ein Massenfisch .......
> Er scheint also selbst Wanderungen durch stark belastete Gewässer zumindest lebend zu überstehen.
> Die EU muss endlich die Massenabfänge vor Frankreich und Spanien einschränken.
> ...



Das hab ich auch noch nie verstanden. Ich habe zur Wende angefangen zu angeln und mit einfachstem Gerät Mengen und Größen an Aalen gefangen, von denen heute die Profis träumen. Wo sind die alle hin? Damals waren die Flüsse dreckiger, verbauter, es wurde regelmäßig gemäht, wobei immer große Aale zu Tode kamen und trotzdem gab es die in Mengen in nahezu jedem Graben. Irgendwie liegt es wohl tatsächlich nicht an der Art Aal, sondern an der schier unerschöpflichen Gier des Menschen, daß der Aal kurz vor dem Aussterben steht.

Wie war das noch "Erst wenn der letzte Baum gerodet..."?


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (30. März 2011)

*AW: ...mal etwas zum Aal...einige "Aal-Gedanken" für 2011...*

Ein Fang- oder Exportverbot nach Südostasien ist schon mal der richtige Weg, leider aber ein totgeborenes Kind.
Für ihre Delikatessen zahlen die Asiaten Unsummen, und darum findet sich immer jemand, der das dann illegal macht und sich um keine Fangbeschränkung mehr schert...
Das einzige was hier auf Dauer wirklich helfen würde, wäre eine fundierte Analyse von namhaften Wissenschaftlern, das der Verzehr von Glasaalen, selbst in kleinsten Mengen, schwere Potenzprobleme verursacht.
Aber das wird wohl nie kommen...


----------

